# .893 to .901 Update



## babari5 (Jan 9, 2012)

I see all these directions using p3droid's method to get the .901 update, but if I already have a stock rooted .893 can i just push the .901 update from the stock recovery and get .901 still rooted?


----------



## toshibitsu (Dec 21, 2011)

babari5 said:


> I see all these directions using p3droid's method to get the .901 update, but if I already have a stock rooted .893 can i just push the .901 update from the stock recovery and get .901 still rooted?


i tried myself and it wouldn't even install. gave some sort of asset error.


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

That's all I did.. I was stock rooted .893 and installed .901 in stock recovery and it worked fine.


----------



## babari5 (Jan 9, 2012)

sniffs said:


> That's all I did.. I was stock rooted .893 and installed .901 in stock recovery and it worked fine.


Did you keep root?


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

I ran 4ever root on .893 and it modified some system files and I was rooted on .893, updated to .901 and root stayed..

4ever root is specifically designed to keep root through an OTA update unless Motorola fixes it.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

You can check to make sure the forever root stuck by going to /system/bin and checking the mount_ext3 file. It should end with chmod 4755 /system/bin/su, chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su and chmod 4755 system/app/Superuser.apk. And if it doesn't add it yourself and your good to go.


----------

